# Stopper Supplier



## rdnkmedic (Apr 29, 2013)

Who have you found to be the best/cheapest supplier for bottle stopper kits? I've looked at Rockler, PSI, Woodcraft, Craft Supply and a couple more. There really doesn't seem to be a really good deal out there that I have found. Then, of course, these might be really good prices and I just don't know any better. I know there are different types of stoppers and the prices will vary depending on what I buy. What is a good ballpark price for an average stopper. If you have a secret supplier that gives a good price break on quantity purchases please share with all of us.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks, Kevin

Mods----If this thread needs to be moved, feel free.


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's who I use for the fact that they are 316 stainless and will never rust. They aren't cheap but you get what you pay for!

http://nilesbottlestoppers.com/index.html

Andrew Hadden


----------



## healeydays (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice stuff


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 29, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Nice stuff



You can get her stoppers other places, but if you buy direct it's cheaper.

Andrew


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 29, 2013)

As others said, depends on what you want.
Packard carries quite a few different one (including some Niles) from about .40 each to $7 each.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?

Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=proj-supp-botstop

I like the wine with a screw on cap myself.


----------

